# Annoying ad links



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Starting a couple of weeks ago, I started running into links within text on several site, this one among them. A word will be in blue and when I hover over it the URL points to an ad -- sometimes a window pops up. I've not had these before, so wonder if I might have accidentally downloaded something or if this and other sites have just subcribed to a different way to annoy us with ads? The problem is the words that are in blue are ones that appear legit. Any ideas if this is something on my computer or a new internet ad method that just happened?

To give you an example in the above paragraph, "a window" is in blue and is an ad from and outside source.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Download anything from CNET recently? Their downloader installs adware now without letting you know. If you are using Firefox, go to tools/add-ons and see if you have a new extension or add-on. CNET as a download site is now to be avoided. The only way I would download from there now is on an isolated "donkey" computer with merely the basics of an OS on it and an easy way to delete it and restore. With old computers sometimes going real cheap, this is possible.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you, Harry! I don't have Firefox, but found the add-ons in IE. A program had apparently hitched a ride on a couple of fonts I downloading. Sneaky bugger! I always check "no" for the added toolbars but I guess this one ignored me. All is well now.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy to help.


----------

